# Stephon: Brown Dealt For Francis To Force Me Out



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

http://www.nypost.com/seven/10072006/sports/knicks/mar_of_the_same_knicks_marc_berman.htm?page=0



> October 7, 2006 -- CHARLESTON, S.C. - *Stephon Marbury dropped another bomb on Larry Brown yesterday, saying he believes the former Knicks coach pushed for the Steve Francis trade as a way to phase Marbury out. *
> Knicks president/coach Isiah Thomas did not deny the allegation. When the trade was made, in February, Brown said he thought a Marbury-Francis backcourt could be this Knicks era's answer to Walt Frazier-Earl Monroe.
> 
> "I think Steve Francis was brought here to play the point-guard position last year," Marbury said. "I don't think he was brought in to be a 1-2 punch. I don't know if it was to be shifted to shooting guard or [for me] to be sit down. He didn't come here for us to be a 1-2 punch. I know it wasn't meant for it to be a 1-2 punch and have this dynamic backcourt."
> ...


they needed to say this because people have wondered for some timewhy brown would even want francis.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Da Grinch said:


> http://www.nypost.com/seven/10072006/sports/knicks/mar_of_the_same_knicks_marc_berman.htm?page=0
> 
> 
> 
> they needed to say this because people have wondered for some timewhy brown would even want francis.


Even though I've usually defended Marbury on this board and in general, I have to say he is a complete idiot for coming out and saying that directly. First of all, how does that even improve the team's situation to win this upcoming season? You make a player, Steve Francis, that figures to be a HUGE contributor to the team feel as though he is not wanted on this team. Considering there have been many that have doubted the potential of the backcourt, this does not build any confidence within the locker that this can work. Honestly, he basially rendered Francis as an accident that we're stuck with and have to deal with now. Does this guy know absolutely nothing about PR and politics?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Even though I've usually defended Marbury on this board and in general, I have to say he is a complete idiot for coming out and saying that directly. First of all, how does that even improve the team's situation to win this upcoming season? You make a player, Steve Francis, that figures to be a HUGE contributor to the team feel as though he is not wanted on this team. Considering there have been many that have doubted the potential of the backcourt, this does not build any confidence within the locker that this can work. Honestly, he basially rendered Francis as an accident that we're stuck with and have to deal with now. Does this guy know absolutely nothing about PR and politics?


actually what he did was corraborate the knicks story on francis' aquisition...it wouldn't surprise me if this was a favor done by him for dolan and zeke...just look at the timing ....for all of marbury's faults he has been relatively tight lipped about Brown....but now he drops this bombshell seemingly out of no where ...at a time when Stern is mulling over what to do with the Brown case.

sounds like its planned....whether its true or not the timing makes me wonder.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Grinch, we were saying that from the time the trade was made. LB wanted Francis to take over the team and somehow move Steph out of town. Steph is just confirming the obvious. LOL Now my question is, what part did Isiah play in this?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Kitty said:


> Grinch, we were saying that from the time the trade was made. LB wanted Francis to take over the team and somehow move Steph out of town. Steph is just confirming the obvious. LOL Now my question is, what part did Isiah play in this?


there was this from the article.



> *Thomas sounded yesterday like he made the deal only to please the coach.* For the first time, Thomas also acknowledged the pitfalls of trying to mesh the two undersized point guards into a starting combination, especially on the defensive end. Thomas would not answer the question of whether he would have made the trade - in which he sent prized draft pick Trevor Ariza to Orlando - on his own volition.
> 
> "My job is to make it work and it's a tough spot," Thomas said. "I could find a way to make them both look good. Whatever faults or negative things they can't do or don't do, my job is to put all that in the closet and not let you open that closet door. When your mom made you clean the room and you throw everything in the closet and stand by the closet door, saying the room is clean. Whatever sins and faults they have, my job is to keep it in the closet and not let it show on the MSG floor."


now is basically the time to pile it on Brown win or lose their case with stern.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Grinch, we were saying that from the time the trade was made. LB wanted Francis to take over the team and somehow move Steph out of town. Steph is just confirming the obvious. LOL Now my question is, what part did Isiah play in this?


I guess Isiah was doing anything Brown wanted at that point. Because this trade never made any sense from any standpoint other than Brown wanting someone to replace Marbury. It actually makes Isiah and Dolan's point about needing to fire Brown believable. It's pretty obvious they really put all their chips in Larry's basket so to speak, and by the time Francis came over, Brown had gained way to much control of the organization. 

Anyways, I really hope the back court works out with them just to spite all the haters.


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

wow more LB drama.


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

I find all this amusing. I love Starbury and I am a diehard bullfan. I depend upon his ability to disrupt and whine the knicks back to the lottery. I love Star and Francis they are all that is wrong with your team.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

Im suprised no one posted this as its from the same article .




> "I didn't listen to anything he said last year after he lied the first time," Marbury said. "Everything was up in the air. After he lied the first time, I pretty much didn't look at [him] the same way."


That guys a loser .... no matter how much he puts up no team will ever win with him as the main guy.He just admits that he quit.


----------



## frank9007 (Jul 4, 2006)

Steph is just doing a favor for Dolan and Zeke.

They came to him and told him to say this which is basically the thruth.

Larry the Clown is ****ing SNAKE and he desrves to get thrashed for the season he gave my Knicks last year.

I'm serious next season when we make the playoffs I will be happy yes, but i will even be more happy to see Larry Brown exposed for ****ty job he did.

He took 1 year away from us and that i cannot get down with.

Say what you want about Zeke and Dolan but they want to win, unlike Brown who has his own selfish needs.

Zeke and Dolan made a mistake by trusting him but who would have thought he would pull what he pulled last season? "My Dream job" **** HIM!


----------

